# Media-DB Projekt - Bilderdatenbank inkl. Webinterface



## Projstudent3 (14. Apr 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Muss als Projekt ein Webinterface gestalten mit dem man mittels einer Datenbank Bilder verwalten, eigene Alben erstellen, bewerten etc. kann..

Gibts da schon was auf dem man aufbauen kann oder ähnliches?

Die Planung und Website ist fertig (inkl. Webinterface-Design, Datenbank-Design etc.) wer sichs mal anschauen will:

www.phomebase.at.tt

Nur sollte ich bald mit dem Coden anfangen - wie sollte ich es ambesten anstellen? Hat irgendwer von euch Tipps?

Danke mfg


----------



## Projstudent3 (15. Apr 2007)

fällt keinem was ein oder hat keiner Vorschläge? 

gibts irgendwie schon ein Musterbsp. oder etwas Code dazu?

danke für tipps...


----------



## abollm (16. Apr 2007)

Na ja, du bist schon drollig. Der Link zeigt auf eine ziemlich ... ähem ... durchschnittlich gestaltete Seite, die zudem noch einige Übersetzungsfehler enthält (criteria ist die Mehrzahl von criterion; außerdem gibt es im Englischen nur information, also stets ohne s).

Was genau erwartest du denn an "Mustern", Tipps oder Code? Das Thema kann nämlich reichlich heftig ausarten. Wie lange soll das Projekt denn auch dauern, damit man mal eine Ahnung vom geplanten Umfang hat? Gibt es Detailspezifikationen, außer den auf der Seite vorhandenen "0815"-Angaben? 

Du merkst: Fragen über Fragen tun sich auf.


----------



## Guest (23. Apr 2007)

Hallo erstmal.

Erstens, find ich das Design der Website vollkommen ausreichend und hinreichend gut/benutzerfreundlich gestaltet - naja liegt im Auge des Betrachters, Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden, steh halt nicht auf "modernes" Flashzeug etc. - aber egal, das soll ja nicht Kernpunkt des Threads sein. Außerdem Übersetzungsfehler: danke, auch gut, werde sie bei Gelegenheit ausbessern - aber das ist mir im Moment komplett egal 

Und du bist auch nicht weniger drollig. Von 0815-Angaben kann keine Rede sein, hättest du dich genauer auf der Website umgeschaut. Unter System, DBS, etc. sind technische Spezifikationen inkl. ER-Modell etc. aufgelistet. Zugegeben, einige Details fehlen noch, aber ich überarbeite die Website noch des Öfteren.

Projektende soll Ende Juni sein, Umfang für 2 Studenten, Webinterface etc. Beschreibung kann man auf der Website unter Preview finden.

Trotzdem danke, alles befindet sich nach wie vor aber noch im Beta-Status.


----------



## schalentier (23. Apr 2007)

Dummer, unpassender und wahrscheinlich auch nervender Post, ultimativ praesentiert von mir: Nehmt Ruby on Rails fuer solche "Spiel"projekte! Das erspart euch Unmengen an Aerger... und Zeit... ;-)


----------

